# Favorite Weapons?



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2006)

Which weapon or weapons are your favorite? :jedi1: :whip: :duel: :matrix: 

Or..if you don't have a favorite weapon yet..Which one's are you really looking forward to learning?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 23, 2006)

I prefer empty hands for a couple of reasons - one, TKD is an empty-hand style, and two, my hands (and feet) will always be with me, and can't be taken away in security searches!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 23, 2006)

You forgot the option of "All".


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2006)

Well...It is *multiple choice*,ya know.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 23, 2006)

I like escrima/kali sticks.  I like canes, (obvious reasons).


----------



## MRE (Jul 23, 2006)

I like short sticks.  For some reason, I feel very comfortable with them.  When I use them, I don't worry so much about my body mechanics.  Things just seem to fall in to place.  The sticks have also helped me flow better when working empty handed techniques.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 23, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Well...It is *multiple choice*,ya know.


Actually I didn't.

Sorted.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 26, 2006)

I prefer the cane because of its versitility and the fact that even if you have no real need for it as a crouch, you can carry it in all public settings without raising an eye brow. Unless of course you walk around with it twirling around like Charlie Chaplin. LOL! PEACE


----------



## Elayna (Sep 14, 2006)

umm....well 

my favorite weapon is Distraction. Hehehehe.   That is if you can consider "womanly wiles" to be a weapon.
Hehehehehe  *wink*


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 14, 2006)

I voted "hands" simply because I don't know any others...


----------



## zDom (Sep 14, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I like escrima/kali sticks.  I like canes, (obvious reasons).



Me too.


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2006)

Jimi said:


> I prefer the cane because of its versitility and the fact,you can carry it in all public settings


 
Yes and on Airlines too..I carry mine and have never had a problem...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2006)

I can certainly see why the cane and knife are leading in the pole.  They are simply just ultra practical self defense tools.  On the list as well is rope/belt which is also a very, very practical tool.


----------



## zDom (Sep 15, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> On the list as well is rope/belt which is also a very, very practical tool.




I would LOVE to get some training in rope/belt use. I keep meaning to ask my instructor if we have some in our curriculum that I can look forward to.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 15, 2006)

It's good to see that the cane and knife are leading..two good, reliable weapons. 

Of course the weapons that *I* like the most are bottom dwellers..:lol: 

I also think the rope/ belt (Po Bak Sool) can be a very good weapon..but I definitely have a love/hate relationship with it. The fan (Bu Chae Sool) is right there next to it. They just don't cooperate with me all the time.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 15, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I prefer empty hands for a couple of reasons - one, TKD is an empty-hand style, and two, my hands (and feet) will always be with me, and can't be taken away in security searches!


 
Still, a cane would not be taken away in a security search.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Still, a cane would not be taken away in a security search.
> 
> AoG


 
Like I posted earlier the cane is taken everywhere...Thanks to the ADA you don't have to explain why you carry it other than for balance...


----------

